# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Windows XP и Windows 7. Что лучше?

## vovchicnn

Сразу оговорюсь: я сторонник WinXP.
Господа семёрочники! Подскажите хоть одно преимущество Win7 перед WinXP. Семёрочные недостатки перечислять не буду, они очевидны для всех, кто в WinXP поработал. Давайте обсудим все "плюсы" и "минусы" ОБОИХ систем...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

DirectX 11 при соотв. видеокарте.

----------


## vovchicnn

> DirectX 11 при соотв. видеокарте.


Что это даёт? У меня стоит Window7 Максимальная, я разницы не вижу. В чём она выражается. Повторюсь: меня интересует удалённое подключение к 1С.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Что это даёт? У меня стоит Window7 Максимальная, я разницы не вижу. В чём она выражается. Повторюсь: меня интересует удалённое подключение к 1С.


Если тебя интересует только 1с, то здесь ты не заметишь особой разницы ни на XP  ни на Семерке. Удаленное подключение к серверу 1с выполняется самой 1с и здесь без особой разницы, какая операционка при этом используется.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Если тебя интересует только 1с, то здесь ты не заметишь особой разницы ни на XP  ни на Семерке. Удаленное подключение к серверу 1с выполняется самой 1с и здесь без особой разницы, какая операционка при этом используется.


Знаю. Так меня и интересует удалённая работа с 1с-кой (кроме УРБД, я на этом собаку съел!!!), а операционки - другая тема. Я бы с удовольствием поработал в Win95!!! Ничего лишнего, всё ясно и ЧЁТКО. С командной строкиможно ВСЁ ...!

----------


## Аркадий_

Могу сказать как минимум, что семерка работает быстрее. НО! при грамотных настройках и соответствующем харде

----------


## vovchicnn

Аркадий! Почти согласен! Только "правильные" настройки - это как минимум отключение всех семёрочных прибабахов, при чём на уровне Служб!!! Только остаётся вопрос надёжности 7-ки (её хрен вылечишь при сбое, это пока не отработано), место, занимаемое на диске. А главное - легальная семёрка - это склад всех всех вместе взятых троянов!!! Эта мразина (при соединении с интернетом) сама связывается, с кем ей хочется, куда -то что-то отправляет и пр. 
Не хочу быть голословным: я это проверял при помощи UserGate, там отражаются все подробности соеднения: адреса, трафик и пр. Такая хрень у меня на работе стоит на прокси, дабы всех User-ов контролировать. 
С другой стороны, согласен, рано или поздно придётся всем на 7-ку переходить по объективным причинам, как когда-то с 98 на 2000, с 2000 на XP. Однако, пока есть возможность, буду работать на XP и Server2003. Кстати, сервер 2000 мне ещё больше нравится...

----------


## VITALIK*

у меня стоитХР и я уверен ХР намного лучше 7! Объясню почему, потому что ХР не глючит более привычный для использования без всяких заморочек! Ну еще много плюсов!

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа пользователи! Я никакой рекламы ЗДЕСЬ не размещал! Это причуды форума, я уже обращался по этому поводу в Администрацию. Это моя тема, давайте к ней и вернёмся! Я не хочу тут обсуждать простейшие соединения водорода с кислородом, нечего сказать по теме - так не пишите! Я же не отзываюсь во всяких темах, типа: "с какой палочкой Твикс пить чай, а с какой кофе?" Т.к. я в этом не компетентен. А когда я не комптентнен, я просто читаю //учусь//, а не вставляю хамские комменты с полным незнанием темы.
//
Господа, на форумах принято прилично общаться, это Вам не соц.сети! //т.е., здесь не сбороще дебилов, здесь по темам общаются, иначе весь смысл форумов тереяется!
//
P.S.: Вообще, понятие "Форум" из древнего Рима пришло, это площадь перед сенатом, там всенародно главные вопросы государства обсуждали... А просто трепались по всяким кабакам и подворотням... Для этого теперь соц.сети есть...

----------

